# Sony Vegas Pro 8.0b - How to make black color transparent?



## nemaa (Oct 12, 2008)

My question / problem is the following:
I have a video that has a lot of black / dark areas because it was captured by night. I'd like to make these black areas transparent so in an other video track below this one a picture could be seen (like in the middle of a subtractive Dissolve or a Threshold Appear/Dissolve Transition effect). It is important that only these black areas should be transparent, because I'd like to keep the other colors.

Is it possible to do this in Vegas? Is there a plug-in or script that I could use to make this effect?
Thanks in advance!


----------

